# Friert bei Spielen



## Masterofdarkniss (4. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen:

ich bitte um eure Hilfe, da ich am Ende mit meinen Kenntnissen bin und ich hoffe es mit euch alles wieder klappt .

Mein Problem: Ich kann Spiele (egal ob neu oder alt) nicht Spielen wie z,B, Battlefield 3, Darksider1, Tropico 4 und  Masseffect usw.  Hier bei Friert der Rechner ein kann selbst mit dem Powerknopf nicht aus machen. Ton kann verzerren und der Bildschirm verliert connection.

Doch Spiele wie Battlefield 4 und Tropico 5 laufen. 

Mein System;

Übertaktet: nein
Mainboard                  :	Asus M5A78L-M/USB3
Chipsatz                      :	AMD 780
Prozessor                   :	AMD FX 6200 @ 3800   MHz 
CPU Temperatu      :50 - 60 
CPU kann max         : 84 
Ram                              :10240  MB
Grafikkarte               :AMD Radeon HD 7990 
Festplatte                  :SAMSUNG HD502HJ ATA Device (500GB)
Temperaturen         : Grafikkarte bleibt immer bei ihren 40-50°
Betriebssystem      : Win 7 Home Premium 64 Bit

Vielen Dank im Vorraus 

PS: Bios und Treiber sind Up to date


----------



## Shona (4. März 2015)

Das Problem kommt mir bekannt vor nur würde dazu deine Grafikkarte nicht passen, den ich hatte das 6 Monate lang und Schuld waren alte Treiber Dateien von Nvidia. Bei mir war es auch nocht der Fall dass das Bild stehen blieb der Ton hängen blieb und nach 10 sekunden das komplette system einfach neu gestartet ist.

Da du aber eine AMD hast weiss ich nicht ob es ebenfalls daran liegt, aber du könntest mal danach schauen bzw. schauen ob vielleicht bei dir alte Treiber Dateien vorhanden sind.
Versuchen kannst du das mal damit AMD CleanUninstall Utility - Download - CHIP


----------



## AcerPredator (4. März 2015)

Hast du im Bios etwas eingestellt. Die Komponenten richtig zusammengebaut. Passiert das nur bei Spielen oder allgemein. mfg


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (4. März 2015)

Mich würde interessieren welches Netzteil du im Verwendung hast?Den eine HD 7990 benötigt auch ein entsprechendes leistungsfähiges Netzteil.Systemvorraussetzung für für HD 7990,

AMD Radeon? HD 7990 Grafikkarte


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (4. März 2015)

Danke für die Antworten.
1.Ich kann es nicht Installieren, suche noch den Grund wieso. 
2.Ich habe nicht am Bios geändert
3.Ich habe ein 630 W Netzteil


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (4. März 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die Software laufen lassen und er hat auch einen Treiber gefunden, doch nun geht gar kein Spiel mehr.
Kann es sein das es denn Grafiktreiber löscht aber nicht installiert ?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (5. März 2015)

Welche Treiberversion haste überhaupt?Vergiss nicht du hast einen 64 Bit Windows und dementsprechend auch die Treiber installieren.Die Hardware haste schon etwas länger im gebrauch ist meine Vermutung und ich nehme an das es vorher funktionierte.Jetzt ist die Frage,was haste gemacht das es jetzt nicht mehr geht?Haste unterSystemprogramme/ Systeminformationen(Komponenten) bei Problemgeräte geschaut oder Einträge unter Ereignissanzeige was das problem ist oder verursacht?Auf jedemfall wäre es ratsam eine saubere Installtion des Anzeigetreibers sowie Direct X zu installieren.
Eine(dxdiag)diagnose wäre auch nicht falsch und eine fehlerhafte installtion vom Spiel wäre auch nicht ausgeschlossen.Eventuell eine neuinstalltion des Spiels in betracht ziehen.Und dein PC ist auch sauber von Schadsoftware(Viren ect.) hoffe ich für dich,ansonsten fällt mir nicht weiteres ein.Dein angaben zum Netzteil mit 630Watt ist dürftig.Bitte mal Model und Hersteller vom Netzteil angaben. Nicht das du da einen Chinaböller-Netzteil mit 630Watt  im gebrauch hast,aber real nur z.B. 300 Watt leistet.


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (5. März 2015)

Ich habe ein be quiet!    Model : BQ - L8-600 W  , also hab ich mich geirrt, mein alter Pc hatte ein 630 W leider ist das Netzteil kaputt.
Windows 7 habe ich schon 4 oder 5 mal neu installiert, doch der Fehler ist immer noch, ebenfalls habe ich die 64 Bit Versionen der Treiber genommen.

PS: Der Pc ist neu sprich Hardwarefehler sind nicht ausgeschlossen, da der Fehler von Anfang an da war, aber ich habe den Rechner schon zu zwei Pc-Läden gebracht zur Hardware Untersuchung und beide sagten er sei einwandfrei. 

Hoffe auf ein China-Böller mittlerweile, wäre wenigsten zu beheben. ^^


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (5. März 2015)

Ich habe AMD CleanUninstall Utility - Download - CHIP benutzt und nun funktionieren manche Spiele gar nicht mehr, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.


----------



## Shona (6. März 2015)

Masterofdarkniss schrieb:


> Ich habe AMD CleanUninstall Utility - Download - CHIP benutzt und nun funktionieren manche Spiele gar nicht mehr, vielleicht hilft euch das weiter.


Deinstalliere mal den Grafiktreiber, dann nutze nochmal das AMD CleanUninstall Utility und installiere dann den neuesten Treiber.

Wenn es dann immer noch ist, würde ich mir mal eine andere Grafikkarte einbauen und es mit dieser testen, hast du vielleicht eine alte noch rumliegen oder könntest du dir eine leihen?
Gegebenfalls würde ich sogar mal hergehen und eine Nvidia testen den möglich sind auch Treiber probleme.

Ein Kumpel hatte vor einem Jahr für ca. 1-2 Monate eine AMD und wegen nicht lösbaren Treiberproblemen hat er sie verkauft und sich eine Nvidia geholt. Damit war dann alles weg und seitdem will er auch keine AMD Grafikkarte mehr im System haben - den selben Grund hab ich im übrigen auch, nur will den keiner verstehen.


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (6. März 2015)

Werde mir von einem Freund eine leihen, das dauert das ne Weile, es ist zurzeit außerhalb der Stadt .

Spiele funktionieren wieder (mit dem Fehler) nach AMD CleanUninstall Utility vergaß ich einen Treiber.


----------



## Masterofdarkniss (7. März 2015)

Hab jetzt ein Bluescreen bekommen, mit der Grafikkarte muss ich mal sehen ob mein Freund noch eine Nvidia hat.


----------

